# finally got tank! need input please.



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

i finally got a tank! im fired up here, i just ran into the lps and grabbed the fluval 29g wide(long) , dimensions are roughly 36"L,12W,16H, i have a bunch of questions here if anyone has the time..

1. is the fluval c3 (max flow rate 153g/hr) enough filtration for this tank? because i also have a little aquaclear mini i could add on..

2. i want to have a lightly planted tank, with corys/tetras etc, is a ph of around 6.5 what i should be aiming for? what about a general temperature range?

3. on the canopy only one spot is open for the filter with the other options kind of partially cut for cords and other filters, is there any trick to snapping these pieces out? i dont want to destroy the canopy trying to snap out these openings..

cheers and thanks..


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

1 c3 will be fine but there is no such thing as too much filtration add the mini if you like, will always give you backup in case something goes wrong.
2. Do not use chemicals for ph adjustment. Do you know the ph of your tap water?
3. First canopy I tried to snap a piece out by hand and cracked the canopy, I now use a hacksaw to cut sides then snap the back.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

dalfed said:


> 1 c3 will be fine but there is no such thing as too much filtration add the mini if you like, will always give you backup in case something goes wrong.
> 2. Do not use chemicals for ph adjustment. Do you know the ph of your tap water?
> 3. First canopy I tried to snap a piece out by hand and cracked the canopy, I now use a hacksaw to cut sides then snap the back.


+1 

Anything serrated will work to cut the sides of the punch outs. A hack saw or a coping saw are best. But you could even use a dry-wall saw or even a steak knife.


----------



## bassslayer32 (Aug 30, 2012)

You could always run the C3 and a sponge filter for additional filtering. By the way, I have a C2 and LOVE it, it works great. Only problem is all the local pet shops quit carrying the C-Series and the media for them, so when I need media I have to order it from an online store.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

1. Generally 4x the tank's size in GPH is enough. Especially if you go planted.
2. The only way I would condone screwing with your pH is with peat moss, tannins, or injected CO2. The first two things like tetras love as they love slightly acidic water, and the latter I would only advocate if you went with live plants.
3. See above; I've always used a steak knife, cut in the sides then you can bend and break the inner portion without fear of ruining the hood.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

ok so im going out today to pick up some pure ammonia, a little hacksaw, a master test kit, a couple plants, a piece of natural wood (hear it can help lower ph), some more water conditioner and some liquid plant fert.. are any types of swords appropriate at this time? , i want something south american.. , 

anything im missing? i already have the the bio startup liquid that came with the tank

cheers


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I recommend Tropica swords, as the stay compact, and you said you wanted a lightly planted tank. Also they are pretty hardy, as I've been growing mine in low light for a few months and they are thriving.

Also, while the statement about there never being too much filtrating is usually true, agitating the surface water too much can be a negative thing for fish like dwarf gouramis, as it ruins their bubble nests.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

thank you, well sofar the plan is to have tetras, corys, oto cats, shrimp , but ill have lots of time to finalise my decision on fish while i cycle the tank


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got a planted community tank with both albino corys, and neon tetras in it, and I can verify that they are both great choices.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

anubis, java ferns, and amazon sword do pretty good in low, normal aquarium lighting. Neither plant grows incredibly large under those conditions either, but you're probably not going to kill it either. I keep all three with no special care in multiple tanks.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

ok so today i picked everthing up

1. The little hacksaw worked perfectly on the canopy cut-outs

2. Tank is conditioned and full with the heater goin and filters goin full balls, ph @6, the guy at the petstore said the city im in should be around 6.5, im thinkin this is good for the type of fish i want

3. Got a couple of mystery swords and i think its a cobamba or something, planted

4. Its been running for a couple hours, water still quite cloudy is this normal?

5. Dumped in the nutra fin cycle that came with the tank.

6. Picking up ammonia tomorrow, couldnt find it anywhere, only scented so far


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

1.day 2 now after adding ammonia, waiting to test tomorrow see if anythings happened,

2. its hard to see in the picture but there a layer of clear slime looking stuff covering the wood, is this normal?

3. will the aquaglo t8 be enough to grow plants? im thinking its may be quite low lighting?

thanks in advance

Aquarium Gallery - cycle day 2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I recently had the same stuff on a piece of wood.The wood wasn't new but hadn't been in a tank for years.I think it caused a little trouble for me so I removed it .The wood kept slimming up even after 3 weeks.I also think my wood was not really wood ,but grapevine root(originally bought from store).I didn't presoak it so maybe that was my mistale.I just got two small pieces of mopani wood and am presoaking it now.The other wood(Grapevine) is outside again.I will probably soak it when I'm done with mopani,but am not really sure the grapevine is apropriate for aquarium use.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

heres a picture of the slime that has engulfed the wood, hopefully it goes away in the next few days..i think its mopani wood or something similar, it was labled "african wood" at the store..

day 3 tomorrow, hopefully something has happened with my ammo levels and the cycle has started, wish me luck.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Iwould at least rinse the wood off outside the tank.Consider soaking wood in a seperate cotainer to see how long it will keep sliming.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

ok from what ive read its some sort of fungus that occurs in the wood, some pieces get it worse than others, people said cleaning it off can help, others say that otto cats, shrimp and some types of snail will feast on it no problem.. I plan on having otos and shrimp anyways and with live plants im bound to get a snail or two or a thousand.

Tomorrow i will take it out and clean the slime off it in a bucket of conditioned water

thank you all for the input so far, i look forward to your knowledge in the comming weeks

cheers


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I soaked my three pieces of Mopani wood for nearly a month before I put them in the tank. One is much larger than the other two (see it in my avatar) and it had a white stuff growing on it in several places within days of putting it in the tank. I took it out and scrubbed it twice. 

I still was leeching some white stuff after that. I assume it was some kind of fungus. 

So I stuck it in the oven at 250 degrees for an hour and a half. Whatever was in there was killed in the oven because it's now been in the tank for about a week after baking and it looks great. no more white stuff. I even think the baking brought out some of the reddish tones to the wood and it looks even better.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

found this rock in my garage, you guys think theres any possible concerns with adding it to the tank?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

How to Test Rocks for Aquarium Safety | eHow.com Try this test to make sure it doesn't alter your ph.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for the post, i did this i saw a few bubles, i think im just going to pick up another piece of wood, like this theyre pretty cheap and i dont need to worry about it.

ill remember to boil the wood this time though haha

Natural Root - Petcetera


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

The fungal slime is the same stuff that grows on dead plant bulbs. I had some of it grow on a dwarf lily bulb, and had to throw it away. It shouldn't harm your tank, or your fish, but it definitely doesn't look pretty.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

day 6 and a got nitrites! 0:5!!! , ammo is still reading 4 but im guessing its somewhere between 4 and 2 on the api test kit! , im colour blind so this is a bit of a challenge haha, but theres definatly something going on...

Plants are surviving

so how low should i let the ammo drop before i boost it back to 4?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
It says after nitrItes show to cut the amount of ammonia you have been using(I believe daily) in half and cotinue dosing every 4 days until nitrItes are 0.I just read first paragraph of first post again so maybe later in post adaptions were made.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

cheers, and congrats on your 2000th post!!


coralbandit said:


> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html
> It says after nitrItes show to cut the amount of ammonia you have been using(I believe daily) in half and cotinue dosing every 4 days until nitrItes are 0.I just read first paragraph of first post again so maybe later in post adaptions were made.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

2000 post! wow,I must be repeating myself,I don't think I know 2000 things!


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

day 8 cycle update : ammo dropping, cut dosage, nitrite levels spiking high


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

chemical cycle readings log - any comments/advice appreciated..

day1 - added ammonia to achieve 4ppm
day2 - ammo - 4ppm
day3 - ammo - 4ppm
day4 - ammo - 4ppm
day5 - ammo - 4ppm , ni - 0
day6 - ammo - 4ppm , ni - 0.25
day7 - ammo - 4ppm , ni - 5
day8 - ammo - 2ppm , ni - 5 (dosed ammo to bring back to 4ppm)
day9 - ammo - 1ppm , ni - 5, na 5-20 (will double check nitrates tonight to get a second opinion, dosed ammo to bring it back to 4)
day10 - ammo - 0.5ppm, ni-5, na 10 (tanks disposing of ammo super fast, nothing doing on the nitrite front, dosed ammo)
day11 - ammo - 0.25ppm , ni - 5, na 10


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

seems like you're almost cycled,as conversion is picking up speed.Good job!


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

only dosing half ammo every 2 days now, seems my nitrites are still at 5 , do i just give it more time? or am i doing something wrong? trimmed my plants they were growing to the top of the waterline =) also got some decent algae growth, must cut back lights..


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Nitrite to nitrate bugs take longer to establish this is the time to test your patience.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

CAM said:


> I soaked my three pieces of Mopani wood for nearly a month before I put them in the tank. One is much larger than the other two (see it in my avatar) and it had a white stuff growing on it in several places within days of putting it in the tank. I took it out and scrubbed it twice.
> 
> I still was leeching some white stuff after that. I assume it was some kind of fungus.
> 
> So I stuck it in the oven at 250 degrees for an hour and a half. Whatever was in there was killed in the oven because it's now been in the tank for about a week after baking and it looks great. no more white stuff. I even think the baking brought out some of the reddish tones to the wood and it looks even better.


Brilliant *pc


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

day 20 of cycling, NITRITES DROPPING FINALLY! , ammo 0, ni 0.25, dosed half ammo today as i have every second day, will take readings again tonight and then again in 24 hours, i think im getting close to the end of the cycle here guys, i don't want to jinx it but thank you to the guys who have helped me in this thread


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

day 21, 23hrs since last ammo dosage, ammo 0.25, ni 0, na between 40 and 80, think its 40.. any thoughts? advice? , tonight ill check nitrite again and if theyre 0, boost the ammo up to 4, wait 24 hours and if ammo and nitrite drop back to 0, i can do a water change to bring the nitrates below 40 and then i can add some fish? im pretty sure these are the correct steps..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like you're there!The one more test tonight should confirm you are ready for fish finally.Congrats.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

ok so stocking options here, i would like to start with some corys and trumpet snails maybe, then otos then whatever, im planning to buy from canadianaquatics.com, so my options for corys are the gold laser, salt and pepper, bandits, mini and a couple others, im leaning towards the s&p or bandits because theyre cheaper and smaller, but the gold laser ones look sooo cool and theyre probably more rare right?, any thoughts?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

With Cory cats, pretty much comes down to which appeals to your eyes.

I have Albinos, Three-Lined, and Sterba's. The latter is not quiet as active as the others but have a cool factor. The three-lined (also called False Julio) are gorgeous. The albinos are adorable and very entertaining. All of them are industrious little buggers, when not playing Follow The Leader, they are wiggling their way around the tank doing some cleaning.

Can you tell how much I love Cories? 

You must be raring to go but please remember to load the tank in moderation. Don't cause any ammonia or nitrite spikes!


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

day 22, i believe the cycle is complete, just did a 20% water change, readings are: am 0, ni 0, na 40, i think im ready for fish, going to pick up 6 bandit corys and some snails, would you guys suggest that drip acclimation is necessary for the corys? or will the floating bag method suffice for this species?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome choice! Those are really eye-catching Cories.

They should be alright with the bag floating/mixing water method. But I woulg give them a good hour to be safe. Be even safer and drip acclimate them.

In other words, chance of losing one using the bag float method: slim. Using the drip method: slimmer.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Great it looks you are already for fish. I would do another water change before adding fish to bring down the nitrate level. Good look and keep the pics coming please.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

k will do another wc tomorrow, thx for the tip, the corys are awesome, chasing each other around, constantly piling on top of eachother, i can see in the first few hours why these guys like groups, except for 1, hes not really doing much at all, hopefully he perks up over the next few days


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

knowles3 said:


> k will do another wc tomorrow, thx for the tip, the corys are awesome, chasing each other around, constantly piling on top of eachother, i can see in the first few hours why these guys like groups, except for 1, hes not really doing much at all, hopefully he perks up over the next few days


No problem, the nitrates were probably high because you were finishing the cycle. Yeah Cory's are fun. Enjoy and good luck


----------

